# PCOS and want to take Clomid



## ssuk (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi all

I have PCOS and have been on metformin but hearing about Clomid. 

I am TTC #2 and when I go back to my GP I will ask about going on it but want some info before I go into see him and just take his word for it.

1) What level has people conceived with Clomid who also have PCOS. I.e. 50mg 100mg

2) How many cycles did you do if you have PCOS?

3) What time during the month can you take it?

4) What side affects affected you most?

5) has anyone experienced ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome and how bad was it.

6) Did anyone gain weight on the drug as I'm currently trying to lose weight due to my BMI to help my changes of conceiving. 

Sorry for long post, your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy,
I am on cycle 5, the first two at 50mg then 100mg didn't work at all for me, but then I have had 3 months on 150mg where I have ovulated. 
I have had absolutely no side effects, none of the hot flushes etc people talk about and no weight gain.
I have PCOS also, I don't ovulate at all naturally so the tablets are definitely working for me, just not pregnant yet lol!
Will keep my fingers crossed for you
Xxx


----------



## ssuk (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. 

Did you have to wait between each cycle of clomid before taking the next cycle or just so it the following month. 

How long do you take it for each month? 

Will they up your dose from 150 if it's still not successful this month. 

Sorry for all the questions I'm so anxious about everything


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, don't be sorry at all! The info the doctors give you is rubbish and I have had months of trying to work things out for myself too.
I take mine on cycle day 2-6 but I know some people take theirs on 3-7 etc I guess it depends on the doctor. 
The first 2 months I had to take provera so I had a period before I could take the tablets. Since I have started to ovulation the Clomid I now just have to wait for AF to arrive.
They kept increasing my dosage until I ovulated but as soon as I have they have kept me on the same amount.
Once the tablets are working they don't increase it as that can have other side effects.
Xxz


----------



## ssuk (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks

I'm thinking of just asking to put me on a high dose. I just can't keep going on with the disappointment each month. 

I've heard you can buy it online so maybe say to gp at least start me on 100mg or I'll buy online see what he says. I don't want to have to do that obv. 

Glad you've not had the side effects.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh I know exactly how you feel, the first 2 months when it wasn't working I was so frustrated! I ended up having ridiculously long cycles because AF didn't come and they wouldn't prescribe be provera until after day 40 so my cycles ended up being about 50 days! Since it's worked I have become a lot more relaxed- I have always wanted periods but now that's the last thing I want lol!
When are you at the doctors? 
Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I totally understand how frustrating this process is but they start you on a low dose to make sure you don't overstimulate and produce too many eggs. You don't know yet that 50mg won't work (fingers crossed it does). I'm only on 50 and it works just fine at making me ovulate - just not pregnant yet. 

I have hot sweats so take the clomid st night to make it more manageable.

Good luck xx


----------



## ssuk (Jul 31, 2017)

fst89 said:


> Yeahh I know exactly how you feel, the first 2 months when it wasn't working I was so frustrated! I ended up having ridiculously long cycles because AF didn't come and they wouldn't prescribe be provera until after day 40 so my cycles ended up being about 50 days! Since it's worked I have become a lot more relaxed- I have always wanted periods but now that's the last thing I want lol!
> When are you at the doctors?
> Xxx


Glad its working for you now, I still cant get over how women have been having babies for hundreds of years yet some of us seem to find it so hard :-(
I hope you get your BFP soon and thanks so much for the advise.
I'm going back to the Dr in 2 weeks so will have to wait until then 
xx


----------



## ssuk (Jul 31, 2017)

littlechicken said:


> Hi,
> 
> I totally understand how frustrating this process is but they start you on a low dose to make sure you don't overstimulate and produce too many eggs. You don't know yet that 50mg won't work (fingers crossed it does). I'm only on 50 and it works just fine at making me ovulate - just not pregnant yet.
> 
> ...


I can understand that I suppose but I honestly don't mind if I have multiple birth. I'm guessing the NHS do though because it will cost them more in the long run.

Good luck with the medication, hope you get your BFP soon, did you have any issues going onto Clomid, did you have to do any more tests etc. Ive had the blood tests and scans but took so long to arrange I don't want to repeat.

Thanks for the tip about the hot sweats  x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I had to have a blood test and oh had a seven analysis but they didn't do a scan prob because they had already diagnosed pcos when I was trying for my daughter. Clomid actually didn't work with first child so I had ovarian drilling. Not sure why it's worked this time round xxx


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

1) What level has people conceived with Clomid who also have PCOS. I.e. 50mg 100mg
I did 6 cycles at 100 and one at 125.

2) How many cycles did you do if you have PCOS?
7

3) What time during the month can you take it?
I did either days 2-6 or 3-7.  I felt 3-7 worked best for me.

4) What side affects affected you most?
I was hot and moody

5) has anyone experienced ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome and how bad was it.
I didn't but I know another pcos lady who was hospitalised at 50mg dose and was quite poorly.  In the end she only needed 12.5mg(quarter of a tablet).  This is why you start on a low dose and should be scanned to monitor.

6) Did anyone gain weight on the drug as I'm currently trying to lose weight due to my BMI to help my changes of conceiving. 
I did gain weight on it sadly.


----------

